# Wolverine Krallen



## IamR OoK IE (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe das folgende Bild im I-Net gefunden : http://www.aoe2strats.de/wolverine.jpg

Der Typ hat ein Foto von sich gemacht und dann mit einem Grafikprogramm die Krallen erstellt.

Ich finde es schaut sehr echt und gut aus und möchte das gerne nachmachen nur weiß ich nicht wie. Kann mir jemand beschreiben, wie man solche Krallen hinbekommt ?

Ich habe Photoshop 7.0

MfG
Michi


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. Mai 2005)

Ich würde sagen, dass ein 3D-Programm verwendet wurde.

Schatten, Reflektionen und die Hauptspiegelung würden mit einer Software wie PS viel Fummelei erfordern.

Gruß
.


----------



## IamR OoK IE (18. Mai 2005)

mit welchem programm geht sowas am besten ?


----------



## Julian Maicher (18. Mai 2005)

Zum Beispiel Cinema4D oder 3DStudioMax.


----------

